# Störe-stören



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

.... diese worte der überschrift werden land ein land aus gepredigt.

gemeinnt ist damit das __ störe (angeblich) keine winterruhe halten und dadurch die anderen teichfische in ihrer winterruhe erheblich stören.

ein kurzer rückblick: es sind zwar noch nicht zig jahre die mich lehren - doch zumindest 2 winter - im ersten winter hatte ich einen __ sterlet und zwei waxdick die ich beobachten konnte - da ich beide waxdick im frühjahr durch den __ reiher verlor und diese aber durch zwei neue ergäntzt habe - sage ich mal ganz einfach daß ich auf die erfahrung von 5 stören bauen kann.

alle von mir beobachteten tiere haben mit einbruch der kälte erheblich in ihrem bewegungsdrang nachgelassen - verharren teilweise ohne bewegung auf der stelle und stören in keiner weise die ruhe der anderen tiere. - zwar sind sie (je nach temp) 2-3 wochen später dran als die anderen fische , fressen auch genau diese zeit länger - aber dann kann man ihr verhalten sehr paralell zu den anderen fischen sehen - das heist ruhiges verharren mit sehr wenig bewegung und sehr langsam und träge.

* ich zumindest für meine person behaupte "störe, stören nicht! "*

freu mich auch andere meinungen dazu zu hören (auch wenn ich aufgrund des dürftigen vorkommens in teichen nicht mit übermäßiger frequenz rechne) 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

hab wohl vor lauter Karten dein Thema ned gelesen, meine Meinung kennste zwar schon, aber ich tue sie nochmal kund.

In der Regel stören bei mir die Störs (zwar jetzt im "Zwischenlager") die anderen Fische, ohne Frage, alle sind noch aktiv, drehen während des Tages schön ihre Runden .... wollen auch noch gefüttert werden einmal inner Woche ....

Ich seh das stören daran, das sie bis vor ein paar Tagen die kleinen beim vorbeischwimmen aus ihren Verstecke gelockt habe. Angeschaut hab ich mir des eine Stunde lang, sobald was an den Verstecken vorbeischwimmt, kommen sie raus. Ob dies nun so gut ist will ich mal dahingestellt lassen, m.E. nicht.

Auf jeden Fall lasse ich diesen Winter meinen kleinen Fischen die Ruhe (die meisten seh ich schon nimma), deswegen habe ich u.a. auch die __ Störe zwischengeparkt, klar wegen nicht-fertigstellung des großen Teichs auch.

Bin auch gespannt, ob noch andere von ihren "Stör-Fällen" berichten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen

wir haben in unserem Teich , neben den Koi , auch __ Störe schwimmen . Letzten Winter waren es zwei Sterlett ca. 80 cm groß , zwei Waxdik ca. 30 cm groß und ein Sibierischer Stör ca. 50 cm groß , bei 62 Koi . Den Winter haben alle gut überstanden und es war in meinen Augen auch kein Stören zu beobachten . Die Störe schwammen träge umher , während die Koi fast regungslos in einem Ecken standen . Ich glaube aber das dies mit dem Stören auch Teichabhängig ist . Je nach Beschaffenheit , Größe und Überbesatz dürfte sich dies unterschiedlich auswirken . Ich war noch bis zum Sommer begeistert von den Stören , was sich aber mit dem Füttern immer mehr legte . Die Koi fressen den Stören so schnell alles weg , das die Störe hungern und die Koi dick werden . Und im Winter sollten die Koi kein Störfutter , welches doch sehr proteinhaltig ist , fressen . Das Thema mit dem Futter dürft nächstes Jahr dazu beitragen , das die Störe rauskommen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Patrick,

zugegeben, ich habe null Komma null Ahnung von Stören, sondern frage nur interessehalber: Da gibt es doch die Sache mit dem Futterrohr, mit dem man das Futter direkt bis auf den Grund sinken lässt. Klappt das nicht ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan

Die Sache mit dem Futterrohr hatt am Anfang recht gut geklappt . Doch nach einiger Zeit haben die Koi sich ausgemacht , wenn __ Störe an dieser Stelle schwimmen , muss es dort auch was zu fressen geben . Die ersten Stör Pellet sind noch nicht richtig am Boden , schon tummeln sich die Koi dort . Die großen Sterlett können sich zwar den Koi gegenüber behaupten , nur der kleinere Waxdik  wird meist abgeträngt . Er war bis vor kurzen noch sehr unterernährt . Durch ein stetiges Störfutter Überangebot hatt er wieder etwas zugenommen , nur ist die große Menge an Störfutter nicht so doll für die Koi .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

hallo ole,

ich füttere meine __ störe den winter über gar nicht - wie bereits erwähnt bekommen sie 2-3 wochen länger futter als die restlichen fische - und dann ist ende.

wie verhalten sich deine denn im winter - betr. störe stören ???

was die fütterungsthematik betrifft - vor dem kescher haben meine fische noch vernünftig respekt - den schwenke ich zwei drei mal durchs wasser dann verziehen sich die restlichen fische in den anderen teil des teiches - jetzt lege ich den kescher ins wasser und lasse ihn liegen - bisher zumindest akzeptieren die anderen fische diese grenze - und dann füttere ich die störe - die sind ja so dumm und unbeeindruckbar - denen kann man das netz vor die __ nase legen schwimmen sie selber noch hinein. :cry: 

.... ich habe aber schon darüber nachgedacht einfach ein kleines netz quer über den teich zu ziehen bei der fütterung - der eiserne vorhang   
und probiert habe ich schon einiges - störe sind einfach dumm wenn es um futter geht - und deshalb heißt mein großer __ sterlet auch DUMMY - er ist nämlich die krönung von dumm :cry:   

was tut man nicht alles für seine fische 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

Hallo 

@ole


> Hat da jemand andere Erfahrungen; bzw. darf man im Winter auch an __ Störe ausschließlich Wheat-Gearm verfüttern?



Da der Stör ein Raubfisch ist , also sich von Lebendfutter ernährt , welches Proteinreich ist , kannste im Winter an ihn auch Störfutter verfüttern . Nur ist dieses Futter im Winter für deine Koi weniger geeignet , darum sollste das Wheat Gearm sinkend füttern . Ist halt für beide Fischsorten besser .

@jürgen


> vor dem kescher haben meine fische noch vernünftig respekt - den schwenke ich zwei drei mal durchs wasser dann verziehen sich die restlichen fische in den anderen teil des teiches



Unsere Koi wurden von Anfang an über dem Kescher gefüttert , wir hielten bei den jungen Koi den Kescher ins Wasser , damit sie die Scheu vor dem Kescher verlieren . Dadurch lassen sie sich bei Bedarf leichter einfangen , weil sie den Kescher mit dem Futter verbinden . Würde bei uns also das Gegenteil bewirken .  :cry: 
Deine Idee mit dem eisernen Vorhang finde ich aber für gut


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

hallo - ich füttere nur forellenfutter (sinkfutter) aus einer befreundeten fischzucht .

ganz am rande - meine beiden waxdick welche ich im frühjahr gekauft habe ( gleichgroß)- haben sich in der größe bis heute mit ca. 10cm unterschied entwickelt - was die natur so ab und an tut   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen

das Forellenfutter ist auch mind. so gut wie richtiges Störfutter , reich an Proteinen und Tierischem Eiweiss . Leider ist im Forelli viel Karotin enthalten um des Fleisch der Forellen rosa zu färben . Nennen sie dann Lachsforellen ( bei unseren Züchter jedenfalls , wir kaufen für unseren Weiher zweimal jährlich zwei Zentner Forellen ) . Das Weis der Koi bekommt dadurch einen rosa Stich , was nicht gerade schön aussieht .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

hallo patrick,

cool - wußte ich auch nicht - aber meine waxdick sind noch weiß zu nennen (die ränder natürlich) ....

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2003)

was heißt hier dumm??? nur weil sie träge fische sind und von der natur nicht die gabe bekommen haben rückwärts zu schwimmen wie die anderen teichfische sind sie doch nicht dumm!   ich begrüße es sogar dass sie überhaupt nicht scheu sind, denn beim tauchen mit ihnen in ihrem element  zu schwimmen ist  der hammer- wie eine begegnung mit einem dinosaurier 8) 
stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2003)




----------

